# Taking Walk



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thought I'd make a thread about taking walks which is my fave exercise, but also, just to be outdoors, and see the sights of each season.  I do take photos sometimes, so I'll post one I took yesterday.  I should have used my "plant identifier" app but didn't think of it.  Maybe someone will know what the flower is 

Please share anything you like about a walk, or stroll you take.  Stories of things you saw, people you met, pictures you snapped.  And competitions like the walk-a-thons, which I've never done nthego: but who knows.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 16, 2019)

If not for the hot sun everyday of the year here, I would walk more often. When I did walk, I would get back home with my face totally in sweat. I don't need to get older with the sun effects than I need to. Yes, I so use sunscreen, but with all the perspiration that kind of gets sweated off. Also, I have had offers to get rides from guys on the way home. No, thank you. I'm happy with my exercise bike. Way safer.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2019)

The leaves remind me of a type of begonia, but the flower cluster is new to me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The leaves remind me of a type of begonia, but the flower cluster is new to me.



It does look Begonia doesn't it.  I'll see if I can find it, the name I mean 

Ok, I took a pic of the pic and got "Common Ninebark" or Rosaceae, or Physocarpus opulifolius which is TMI isn't it, LOL!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks Denise. Not TMI at all!

I looked it up....I'm more used to seeing it like this.... lol should take closer looks sometimes!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2019)

Denise1952 said:


> Thought I'd make a thread about taking walks which is my fave exercise, but also, just to be outdoors, and see the sights of each season.  I do take photos sometimes, so I'll post one I took yesterday.  I should have used my "plant identifier" app but didn't think of it.  Maybe someone will know what the flower is
> 
> Please share anything you like about a walk, or stroll you take.  Stories of things you saw, people you met, pictures you snapped.  And competitions like the walk-a-thons, which I've never done nthego: but who knows.



Hi Denise, long time no see, great to see you again!  I hope you're doing well and you're healthy. :love_heart:   Beautiful flowers, happy you're still getting out and enjoying nature!

I still walk my dog every day in the park, and we just got back from a camping trip this week.  Hubby's been having some pain in his legs and hips, so even on camp trips I've been walking alone with the dog.  Here's a couple of pics of the walk I took daily with him.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 16, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Denise. Not TMI at all!
> 
> I looked it up....I'm more used to seeing it like this.... lol should take closer looks sometimes!



I couldn't remember what the surroundings were, I miss a lot when my eye sort of zooms in on something


----------

